# Need For Speed Underground Auflösung lässt sich nicht ändern



## parel (12. April 2014)

*Need For Speed Underground Auflösung lässt sich nicht ändern*

Also ich hatte vor NFSU wieder zu zocken, aber ich kann die auflösung nicht ändern es geht einfach nicht.
Also es wird angezeigt das die Auflösung geändert wird aber es wird nicht übernommen.

MfG
Parwies


----------



## PHENOMII (12. April 2014)

*AW: Need For Speed Underground Auflösung lässt sich nicht ändern*

Hallo,

Unter welchem Bertiebssystem startest du das Spiel denn?
Hast du es mit dem letzten Spieleupdate versorgt?

Versuch es sonst mal mit dem Universal Widescreen Patcher.
Damit klappts bestimmt!
Viel Glück


----------



## parel (12. April 2014)

*AW: Need For Speed Underground Auflösung lässt sich nicht ändern*

Ich benutz Windows 8 und der patcher will bei mir irgentwie nicht.


----------



## ASD_588 (15. April 2014)

*AW: Need For Speed Underground Auflösung lässt sich nicht ändern*

hier stand Müllllll


----------



## Galford (16. April 2014)

*AW: Need For Speed Underground Auflösung lässt sich nicht ändern*



ASD_588 schrieb:


> NFS-Planet Download
> 
> der geht, auflösung einstellen auf lunch spiel starten das programm nicht beenden.




Der Resolution-Changer für Most Wanted (2005) geht bei NFS Underground?



Edit:
Der Resolution-Changer funktioniert bei Underground nicht - zumindest deutet vieles darauf hin.

Die Sache ist die: Die exe-Dateien bei Underground und Most Wanted heißen beide "speed.exe". Das kann auch zum Problemen bei der Installation beider Spiele führen - wer Most Wanted auf der Festplatte hat, kann Underground oft nicht installieren, weil schon eine Speed.exe da ist. Das kann man aber durch kurzzeitiges Umbenennen, der bereits installierten speed.exe umgehen.

Der Resolution-Changer startet natürlich die speed.exe, wenn man beim Resolution-Changer auf "Launch" geht. Bei Most Wanted funktioniert er und ändert die Auflösung, weil er auch für Most Wanted geschrieben wurde, und wohl noch eine andere Datei erweitert, die es bei Underground nicht gibt. 

Bei Underground macht der Resolution-Changer nichts anderes, als die Speed.exe zu starten - das Spiel startet zwar, aber nicht mit der richtigen Auflösung. 

Underground startet bei mir mit Vollbild - auf einem 16:9 Monitor. Mag vielleicht eine Eigenheit des Spieles sein (oder doch am Monitor liegen), aber es zieht niedriger Auflösung auf die Größe des gesamten Bildes. Ich vermute jetzt einfach mal, dass wenn jemand meint, der Resolution-Changer würde bei Underground funktionieren, sich davon täuschen lässt und denkt, Underground würde tatsächlich auf der per Tool eigestellten Auflösung laufen (die maximale Auflösung im Spiel ist 1280x1024 und in der Verbindung mit dem starken Blur des Spieles selbst, und einem guten Monitor, mag man evtl. die Auflösungen "höher" wahrnehmen). 
 Ich habe es extra zusätzlich mit Fraps getestet - Screenshots besitzen nicht die Auflösung, die man über den Resolution-Changer eingestellt hat, sondern die Auflösung die im Spiel ausgewählt ist. Ergo, der Resolution-Changer funktioniert bei Underground gar nicht.

Ich habe jetzt nicht jede Version von Underground getestet - gibt auch 3 Patches oder so. Vielleicht habe ich ja was falsch gemacht. Dann müsste es aber ganz einfach zu Beweisen sein, dass ich falsch liege, indem jemand einen Screenshot mit einer entsprechen Auflösung hoch lädt, oder mir genau sagt, mit welchem Patch, es denn funktionieren soll - dann probiere ich es nochmals selber. Ansonsten muss ich davon ausgehen, dass hier ein Placebo-Effekt vorliegt. Leider.


----------



## ASD_588 (16. April 2014)

*AW: Need For Speed Underground Auflösung lässt sich nicht ändern*

hatte mal wieder nicht allses gelesen 

der geht nur bei MW 1...


----------



## parel (21. April 2014)

*AW: Need For Speed Underground Auflösung lässt sich nicht ändern*

Ehm leider bin ich ein bisschen zu inkompetent gewesen.
Ich weiß nicht wieso aber im Menü ist die Auflösung 640x480 aber ingame wird diese wie vom UWSP vorgegeben in 1600x1200 umgeswitcht.


----------

